# Bye Kira



## Freebo (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, it will be 3 weeks tomorrow Kira - my first cat i called my own went missing, he was male, we had him for almost 3 months and he was such a friendly playful thing, he was a bit too friendly which is where i think he is now.. prolly found another family.. Oh well, ill leave you with some pictures:


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

Please do not give up hope. One of our males came back after just under a month. We posted flyers and posters everywhere, checked all the vets and rescues to no avail. Then one morning he wandered into the kitchen as if nothing had happened. Take Care x x x


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Aww as Snow_man_uk said, try not to lose hope, my nan's male cat Arnold goes wandering around for weeks on end then comes back without a scratch on him,


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

awww you poor thing - but I agree don't give up on him quite yet I had a cat go missing for 3 months - turned out he had crossed a main road and could find hi way back - apparently this can happen as there is no point of reference - when I increased the area the fliers went out I got a call.

Good luck - and I hope he does turn up


----------



## becka (Jul 10, 2007)

awww i know just how you feel, had my cat about a year, when we moved house (only 5mins up the road) he kept running away and i found him like 4 times and brought him home, but now i know who has been feeding him hes with a little old lady so i let her keep him. cats do well anyway, they will find food and water. hope you get him back


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

he may stil cme back one day, one of ours did


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

As said before, dont give up hope yet, cats have a strange way of doing things


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We found our cat after 8 months of being missing. She had lived feral all winter, and then camped in an abandoned car on a housing estate, where one of the residents was feeding her.

One of our neighbours was visiting a friend and saw her - called us and said there was a stray cat that looked identical to our one that went missing.

8 months after she went missing she was back home. She was only a 15 minute walk away from home the entire time, but it was across several very large main roads, and next to woodlands where she no doubt lived on rodents and birds for a while.

Don't give up hope!


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Soz to hear that


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

don't give up hope :grouphug:


----------

